# need wholesale DTG t'shirt ink,epson print heads



## STRAIGHT EDGE AU (Jun 19, 2010)

The company I bought printer from for DTG T'SHIRTS ,white ink ,for black,useing WT3850, SELF CLEANING EPSON print head 9 colour,special RIP white software.They are chargeing extreme price for USA ink via China to Australia,Can someone direct me to best special ink wholesaler in USA, as China wants $420- US, for 150 ml bottles ,dose this seem a lot,I am new to this add frieght and custom it works out more cost than old screen print crazy.should be cheaper DTG way.Need info and help on this one,thanks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can't buy the ink from DTG Digital out of Australia? You might want to try that first.

Here are the primary ink distributors in the USA:
- All American Supply
- American Screen Supply
- Atlas Screen Supply
- Belquette
- DTGInks.com
- Equipment Zone
- M&R Print
- SWF East
- SWF Mesa

Not sure which ones will be willing to ship to you, but that should be a good start for you to work from. Maybe others can provide additional companies to the list.

Best wishes with your new printer,

Mark


----------

